# Silver Argiope Spider



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

A common sight near the water in the Keys.










Here she is, bundling her prey, an insect caught in her web :










This is her customary appearance, sitting in the center of her distinctive web :


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing! That is one large spider - is it poisonous to humans?


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

schpeckie said:


> That is absolutely amazing! That is one large spider - is it poisonous to humans?


Yes, large, but not poisonous, and is considered beneficial.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

The shots are just too cool - Great pictures!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I have no idea what kind of spider this is...


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

My son adores these nature threads! : )
Better than Spongebob so thanks!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Jacamar, your spider looks like one of the Argiopes to me, but I don't know them well enough to identify it (especially from the underside).

I wondered whether the one I photographed would still be there after the storm (Isaac -- we had a day of heavy rain, then winds of 35 - 65 mph for a night and part of the next day). She managed fine, &, in a few days, had built a new web. She is now sitting on the water side of the web, so these photos show her underside :


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, great shots, Nu2poodles!


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok so the title really should say SPIDER in it. I am terrified of spiders and can't even look at pictures without getting sick. Great photos though!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

